# log cutters up north



## logcutter429 (Jun 21, 2002)

Any of you guys cut for Weyerhaeuser that have all the extra safty bull piled on besides all them classes that i might get a little info on .


----------



## timbercutter007 (Jun 25, 2002)

I don't know who Weyerhaeuser is but I might be able to help you. You will have to be a little more specific about what you are looking for though.


----------



## logcutter429 (Jun 26, 2002)

I'm talking about logging certification classes, CPR, having to wear safty orange and a whistle, and having to wear them 10 lbs cut resisdent boots , and we have 2 safty inspections a month. anything else , well i'm sure there working on it.


----------



## logcutter429 (Jun 26, 2002)

hey , timber cutter i just checked out your profile, and i've been cutting timber in this USA as long as you've been alive.


----------



## hermit (Jun 30, 2002)

What part of Arkansas you from ?


----------



## Newfie (Jul 1, 2002)

Timbercutter,

Weyerhauser is one of the huge paper/lumber conglomerates. Thye are up there with Boise Cascade, Georgia Pacific, etc.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2002)

We had Weyerhauser here but they were bought out by Domtar.
Domtar seems busy, I noticed they have expanded and seem to be doing quite well.


----------



## logcutter429 (Jul 1, 2002)

*log cutters*

hey hermit im from newhope, thats in pike county.


----------



## hermit (Jul 2, 2002)

Yeah, I know about where you are. I am in Newton county up on Buffalo river in the hills. I am not a logger by profession. I have been in Heavy equip maintenance for Ark National Guard for over 30 years, But I cut my own firewood and afew logs for myself. I have a woodmixer bandsaw and two draft horses. Use to cut and sell firewood back in the 60's got $3.50 a rick delivered. Are we the only southerners on here?


----------



## logcutter429 (Jul 4, 2002)

*logcutters up north*

Hermit, Iv'e always mean't to get up to the Buffalo, i hear its some nice country up there, 3.50 arick imagine that , what is it now 75.00. what kind of horses are they and how much do they weigh.


----------



## hermit (Jul 17, 2002)

Sorry I took so long to get back. Been in the hay. My horses are Percheron. They are about 1600 # and 16-17 hands. I also have red sorrel mules that are about a year old out of these mares. They will be big mules, probably 1400 or so. I think this is some real nice country up here,but real rough some of mine the only way to get over it is walk or ride 4 wheeler, but I sure like it.


----------



## Dennis (Jul 25, 2002)

Logcutter...here in British Columbia, we are subject to some of the rules you are talking about...we have Weyerhauser here...Slocan, Meekers...and a number of other mills...and all are required to follow the same guidelines as set out in our "Forest Practices Code" which means safety toe/steel plate boots..(dont require them to have the Kevlar pads in them), certified bucking chaps or pants...hi vis vest or shirt, hardhat w/visor and muffs..or glasses and plugs...whistle..pressure bandage, fire extinguisher, that is what I can think of off the top of my head for cutters...there is more I am sure....getting crazy out there for rules....but on the other side...its all for good reason...


----------



## logcutter429 (Jul 25, 2002)

Hey, thanks Dennis just curious about things i cut in northern california, some in the late 70s, 80s, and some in the 90s, seen things changeing all along, but more so, this last 4 or 5 years.


----------



## bighugetrees (Aug 22, 2002)

*Arick?*

"arick?"

Is this somethinglike a cord of wood? Or is it run to the customer in a Rickshaw? Joke, but would like to know what arick is? 

Looks like Bush wants to "start taking care of the forests." Good for jobs. What do you think. I know you have seen a lot change over your time here on this planet, and I'm sure I will too.

The safety stuff is good. Your still here right?


----------



## hermit (Aug 22, 2002)

"Rick " I may have run the a in with it. Anyway, A rick of wood to us hillbillies is 4' high 8' long and about any lengh under 48". A cord is 4'X4'X8'. I believe we need to harvest timber in the forest, but needs to be done wisely. I see here in Ark the big operators have so much money in equip they have to work so fast they ruin a great deal of young timber. I won't let them on my place because of this, The big skidders and "don't care attitude" ain't good. Perhaps the Gov needs to look at small bandsaw mills and skid with horses and mules. KEEP POLITICS OUT. What youall thank?


----------



## Jock (Sep 16, 2002)

Want to see stringent rules and regulations ....take a look at the U.K. i'm sure they'll soon insist on Hi-Viz ???? paper for fellers....Jock


----------



## logcutter429 (Sep 16, 2002)

just curious, what kind of regulations do you guys have to follow, and we do have to wear Hi-Viz and about everything else imaginable,let me know, like i say im curious.


----------



## Jock (Sep 26, 2002)

Hey Logcutter i'll ask at the office for a site for you to take a look at .....I'm sure you will be shocked at our regulations , and understand why there are no professional loggers left in the U.K. theres too many regulations here mate and not enough money, post it as soon as possible..Jock


----------



## logcutter429 (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks Jock, can't wait.


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 17, 2002)

Howdy-

Most fallers here in Oregon and Washington work under fairly loose guidelines; the company sets policies for fallers and logging crews. The fallers and logging make their own decisions as far as safety gear, i.e.; hi-viz gear, ear plugs, metal hardhat, eye glasses, etc.

The companies usually make it clear however that if an individual fails to make good on following guidelines and gets him or herself a fine from OSHA, then they have to pay the fine out of pocket. A common safety glasses fine is $250.00. A common fine for no chaps is $1,000.00.

All of the railroad companies here are the same way.


----------



## logcutter429 (Oct 24, 2002)

Last time iworked out west was in 93 in northern Cal. my boss just give me a list, corks , chaps , hardhat , was about it, wish it was like that here.


----------

